# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > Older D&D/AD&D and Other Systems > WoD (oWoD) Character Based on a Song

## Kesnit

One of the local radio stations has been playing "Night Moves" by Bob Seger lately and I feel like that song is SCREAMING for a character based on it. 

I play in a mixing pot oWoD LARP, which is where the character would be played. (The ST has recently switched Changling to nWoD. oWoD Changling does not really work in a mixing pot game since the PCs are technically all teenagers or pre-teens...)

The song sounds like a Toreador. However, I am currently playing a very social Baali* (with ST permission) and think bringing in a Torey would be too close to my existing vampire. My other PCs are a Hermetic Mage and Winter Court Darkling, Duke of Truth and Loss.

Pretty much anything oWoD is allowed, though I would prefer to stay away from Mage or Changling (given my existing characters). Sorcerer would be fine. I did have the idea of taking the title of the song (but not the theme) and making a racoon shifter who making his living breaking into houses and stealing small things that would not quickly be missed. 


* The character claims to be a Ravnos.

*Spoiler: The song*
Show

----------


## Anymage

The lyrics don't feel WoDish to me, so much as a teenage summertime romance.  Which two characters being teenage lovebirds can be a start, but requires someone else to sign on as your partner plus asks who they are outside of their infatuation.  (Plus, while that sort of adolescent energy is very on brand for most WW titles and practically mandated for Changeling, the major group that you aren't playing now is werecritters.  Teenage weres having a thing for each other are very much a thing in the setting, but also very likely to make messes and playing into the aftermath isn't really continuing the song's theme.)

If you want to try taking inspiration beyond the "reminiscing about when we were excited and infatuated teenagers" angle and focusing on something more playable, I'm picturing a kid who physically grew up quickly (and is more prone to being seen as/treated as an adult, at least in the sense of not being cut the same slack afforded to someone more visibly young), trying to put up a front of bravado and confidence.  Leaning into the whole "if I'm going to be seen as an adult anyways..." thing with teenage clumsiness.  Sneaking off sometimes just to be on their own, and coming back with stories that they hope sound cooler than "I just needed to introvert for a bit".

----------


## Duff

Theme wise, are you going for the teenager for the start or the "With autumn closin' in" older man?
For the teenager "young and restless and bored" is probably your key phrase.  Your black haired beauty could be another PC if they want, or an NPC otherwise.
As noted, that's *very* WoD and could go well enough for most flavours of lycans, give or take forbidden "playmates"

I feel like the older one would work best as a mage, reminiscing about when life was simpler and problems were less likely to kill you.  
And having the blackhaired beauty enter the story could be fun.  Maybe she hasn't aged a bit?  
Vamp could also work here - maybe your next girlfriend was the one that fanged you?  That'd have you being at best ambivalent about your current status

----------


## Enceladus

Reminds me actual of the episode "Live Hard, Die Young, and Leave A Good Looking Corpse" from the old Kindred the Embraced TV series. Specifically the characters Sasha or the unnamed woman Zane forcefully embraces. Themes are:

- Sasha: Grand niece of the Ventrue prince who was forced into being a Brujah. Trying to come to terms with the blood while also working out a relation with the Gangrel character Cash.

- Unnamed Woman: Forcefully embraced by the newly turned Toreador Zane. Both go through a minor romance but after Zane is killed for an unsanctioned embraced the woman is given the chance to become one of the Toreador. 

So some ideas to consider.

----------


## Kesnit

> The lyrics don't feel WoDish to me, so much as a teenage summertime romance.



It isn't so much the lyrics as the tone of the song. The almost-sultry tone of the singers voice and "smooth jazz" melody. I almost want to get out my lighter and move it back and forth as I listen to the song.

----------

